# scrollbalken verhindern



## gizmo (10. April 2002)

hallo euch allen,
ich versuche mit dreamweaver meine internetseite
zu bauen, würde doch sehr gerne auf der startseite
eine feste größe definieren, so das keine scroll-
balken erscheinen. ist dies machbar, wenn ja wie?

schoneinmal vielen dank

gizmo


----------



## Quentin (10. April 2002)

hi. willkommen an board.
für die zukunft lass dir folgenden rat geben:

1) suchfunktion auf http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?
2) selfhtml unter http://selfhtml.teamone.de



zu deinem problem:

den html code anzeigen lassen und im body tag (dort wo <body) steht *scroll=no* eintragen... das wars dann...


gruß
q


----------



## gizmo (10. April 2002)

*scroll-balken- text absolut positionieren*

ja, das was war dumm von mir, sorry

worauf ich hinaus wollte,
wenn ich scroll balken verhindere, dachte ich, das der text dann
fest an der eingegeben stelle steht( und sich nicht zusammen-
schieb wie, siehe bsp link) http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/anzeige/white_space.htm 
wenn mann das fenster mit links gedrückter hand manuel verkleinert.

danke gizmo


----------



## Avariel (10. April 2002)

*loool*


> für die zukunft lass dir folgenden rat geben:
> 
> 1) suchfunktion auf http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?
> 2) selfhtml unter http://selfhtml.teamone.de



Quentin betreibt Arbeitsbegrenzung


----------

